# Do electric fences hold your goats?



## goateeman (Dec 22, 2012)

HEY EVERYBODY, I'M THINKING ABOUT KEEPING PREDATORS OUT AND MY GOATS IN. I HAVE ALREADY PUT UP 3 ROLLS OF FIELD FENCING AROUND ONE OF MY PASTURE AREAS AND NOW I'M WONDERING IF I NEED TO ADD SOME VOLTAGE TO THE FENCE AS WELL. I HAVE HAD ELECTRIC FENCING BEFORE FOR HORSES AND ALL OF MY CHARGERS WERE STRUCK AND DESTROYED BY LIGHTNING. SO, I WANT TO KNOW IF I SHOULD ADD SOME ELECTRICITY TO MY PASTURES FOR ADDED SECURITY AND HELP TO KEEP GOATS FROM STRAYING AWAY. AND IF YOU THINK I NEED AN ELECTRIC FENCE TELL ME WHAT TO DO TO KEEP LIGHTNING FROM DESTROYING THE CHARGER.

ALSO GIVE ME SOME SORT OF IDEA ON ERECTING THE ELECTRIC FENCE.

THANKS GOATEEMAN


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi

I Haven't been in Goats very long but we have coyotes in north west Ohio so we are on guard. We just got two little puppy's that are about 4 mouths old so thy will help.
We have woven wire fence that works rally well and we also have high stensile strength wire that is electrified and 8 to 6 wire so the wild animals mite come but I don think so. 

Noah


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it depends on your predator pressure. We have 4 foot no climb and a dog inside. No electric. I haven't had any problems.

Daytime the goats graze outside the fenced area with premier electric netting (poultry net). No problems with that so far.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We have 4' fence, and coyotes could be a problem, we're always on patrol. You could run a strand of electric on the house side that will help deter them from actually going in. If you have kids you'll want to be careful and lock them up. The only ones I had to use hot wire on was my ND doe pen and that's only because my 1 trouble maker climbed right up and over the horse nonclimb 2x4" fence! The boys were fine, and the boers were fine until I got one boer who constantly tested the fence.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I use the electric poultry netting and I have had no problem with the goats escaping. We have coyotes and fox in the area and have not had a problem. The only problem I had was with a bear, but the beagles treed the thing, and it has not been back. I leave the goats and chickens out night and day.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 5 ft chainlink fencing with 2 strands of electric around the top to keep the Raccoons from climbing over. The neighbor in back also has animals so, that fence is cattle panel with electric across the top and about half way up on the outside. 
You can protect your chargers with a lightening coil and surge protector. http://www.kencove.com/fence/6_Lightning+Protection_resource.php


----------



## mrgoat (Nov 30, 2012)

i have 4 wire electric with a big buck in there. it pulses at about 6,000 volts and have had no problem with him toughing it. the neighbors dog hit it once and u woulda thought he was somebody shot him! LOL! i like the lightning diverters


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

all of our goats pastures are a three to four wire hotwire fence , and our goats and LGDs stay in fine . Key is showing them the perimeter and when they hit it being able to pull them back to you as a first introduction . They will do one of two things if not introduced on a leash . Blow thru the fence or on a leash pull them back to you . If they are allowed to blow through you won't keep them in but if the leash is done they hit it they will turn to the inside and not blow out of it .Same goes for LGDs


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been using an electric net from premier supplies and it works great so long as its electrified. Currently it's partially buried in the snow so doesn't work as great.

The box for it though I have set up on the house, tucked under an eve so it's relatively safe from lightning


----------



## goateeman (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks alpine_fan but putting the electric fencer in the dry won't keep lightning from running into the box if the line is struck by lightning. the electricity will back run through the hot wire, at least that's what is happening to my boxes


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

What we do is we have hog panels as our fence, and to keep critters out we have a small electric wire fence 3 ft. Or so away from the reg. fence to keep critters away.


----------

